# Orchitop® Carousel Pots



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 10, 2012)

Ifound this interesting...
Quote from rePotme.com: 

"Introducing the CAROUSEL Orchid Pot from rePotme.com!

We are always searching for innovative ideas that make your orchid growing experience the best. If your plants thrive, if growing them is fun and easy, if you feel great about your collection, then we feel great too.

We are delighted to offer for the first time ever, what may just be the smartest and best looking orchid pot ever. We call it the Carousel and it is exclusively available from rePotme."

Link: http://repotme.com/orchitop-carousel-pots/index.html


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, I got the e-mail from repotme. They're neat looking. Could be good for phals and catts.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 10, 2012)

I might have to try some. I'm always looking for different and unique pots for my phals as long as they allow light to most all the roots and have good drainage and air movement.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2012)

Not good for media with fines like sand...


----------



## karategirl73 (Nov 11, 2012)

They look really nice but man are they pricey!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 11, 2012)

karategirl73 said:


> They look really nice but man are they pricey!!


I know they do seem pricey. Maybe after they're not so new the price will drop.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 11, 2012)

When the roots grow through the slots how will you repot a plant without root damage? Not a good idea.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2012)

Please! People if you can't grow an orchid by now this 24.00 dollar ain't going help! I wouldn't waste a dime on such non-since.


----------



## Hera (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought their double walled air pots were going to solve all problems. This looks interesting, but gimiky. I can see the potential to lose roots when they grow through the slats and dry out.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd just like to try one and see how they work. I'm not saying they are great or are going to make orchids grow better...


----------



## chrismende (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a customer for whom these pots would be great! It's a matter of decorative taste, not culture, really. I'm sure many orchids would do well for a couple or three years in such a pot, and the overwatering problem won't be so extreme - the fact that the roots can be slid upward to remove the plant is good... The style and process aren't needed for us, but for the person with a very small and home windowsill collection this is a nice addition.


----------



## Lanmark (May 18, 2015)

I bought one for a Phalaenopsis. It arrived today. Not only was it pricey, but it arrived filthy and covered with gritty potting mix dust. Two of the upright tines are badly warped outward making it look like crap, and the drainage tray was badly scuffed in several places around the outside.

All in all, I'm not a happy customer, but I think my plant will like it. I usually use baskets, but figured with the upright tines it would be far easier to lift the plant from the pot for repotting someday without damaging the roots because of the fact there are no horizontal bars.

I'm going to immerse the pot in some fairly hot water and see if I can gently warp the tines back into place somewhat. I have already used plastic polish to remove the visible scuffs from the drainage tray.


----------



## Cat (May 18, 2015)

I tried these on a Paph. Sanderianum and Paph. Fowliei. The roots more then doubled in just a couple months but I had to water them a lot more in these pots. I do not have them in these pots anymore just because I had to water to often but they did grow some very nice roots well in them.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 7, 2015)

*Update:*

Nearly three months after first receiving a defective pot, I finally decided to contact Repotme about my May 2015 purchase. I never was able to get the warped tines to straighten out, and as a result, I had never used the pot. It was still bugging me that I had paid a premium price for a less-than-premium product.

I was pleasantly surprised when they immediately made things right with me. They shipped off a new pot to me the very same day without any hesitation whatsoever. It arrived just minutes ago, and I am happy to report it is exactly as it should be: no gritty film, no scuff marks, and most importantly, no warped tines.

Thank you, Repotme. You have restored my faith in your business. This is a fine example of great customer service.

Now it's time to repot my Phalaenopsis. Guess what I'll be doing this afternoon.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm glad you are happy now.
You should have done that back in May. All that suffering all this time. 

I buy my paph mix and other mix plus plastic pots from repotme. It's been years. I have always been a happy customer.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 7, 2015)

I have this pot and it came from Repotme. It is an expensive pot but it does grow plants very well in that plant roots get a lot of air. It does require more watering. They come in smaller sizes now but they are still more expensive than other pots.

The experience with this pot, encouraged me to consider net pots, and that is what I use now. 

Repotme is an excellent company, if they don't have what I want, I check Kelly's Korner Orchids.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 7, 2015)

I've used net pots or baskets for years with great success. These pots, however, should help solve the problem with roots becoming inextricably entangled in the basket weave since there are no horizontal bars. The roots can grow out and back in again at will and still be lifted straight up out of the pot at repotting time. It's quite an ingenious design. Obviously these aren't going to be the best choice for all types of orchids or for those grown in fines, but for Phals, these pots should be near perfect in my opinion.


----------

